# My Homemade Gun, Dagger and Sword collection



## DangerMouse

ok, ok.... so they're RUBBER BAND guns and HARDWOOD swords and daggers, but i thought you'd like to see them anyways.

all hardwoods, ebony for most of the small blades, (note 'keyring' dagger) very sharp tips. i used oak, maple, rosewood, ebony, walnut, hickory and others for the swords and daggers. all leatherwork by me too, of course. 
i sold many like these at renfaires while doing my magic box bit dressed in oldtyme magician garb the wife made me.... (i invented 2 different boxes i can open, but no-one else can. sold 5 minutes for a buck to try to open them. no-one ever did......lol)
sure sold a lot of rubber band guns though..... 
oh, and any of these can be for sale too..... send me a PM!
*enjoy!*

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Wow, those are good !!
You have a talent with wood


----------



## DangerMouse

thanks! i do so love to work in wood.....
at some shows, they don't allow real steel any more, so these went pretty well.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc

Those are beautiful. Very nice work.


----------



## gregdonovan

do you ever make it out the the renfest in Minnesota?


----------



## DangerMouse

nope, only in Mi. the wife and kids dragged me along as the pack mule.

DM


----------



## Chemist1961

Ok so between these and the drywall lift why do I think there could be a catapult or a Trojan Horse coming soon to a renfest near you:laughing:

Nice work DM:thumbsup: wish I had the time, but her comes my halter now:whistling2:.


----------



## Chemist1961

Freudian slip did actually I say her comes my halter?:wink:
Everyday I wake up feeling like a racehorse and finish the day thinking I 'm still working like a packhorse


----------



## shumakerscott

:thumbsup: I like! Dorf Dude...


----------



## Scuba_Dave

I want to build a catapult !!


----------



## ScottR

Very nice work!



DangerMouse said:


> (i invented 2 different boxes i can open, but no-one else can. sold 5 minutes for a buck to try to open them. no-one ever did......lol)


I'd like to see some pics of those too, if you can..



DangerMouse said:


> i sold many like these at renfaires while doing my magic box bit dressed in oldtyme magician garb the wife made me....


And maybe a new profile pic is in order?? :thumbup::sorcerer:


----------



## DangerMouse

ScottR said:


> I'd like to see some pics of those too


done, though i doubt anyone can figure them out just by looking.
the round one has a marble inside, simply get it out.....

the other i open and close right in front of you over and over, but when i hand it to you, it will never open....



ScottR said:


> And maybe a new profile pic is in order?? :thumbup::sorcerer:


ain't gonna happen.... heh

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

hey! who changed my title and why?

DM


----------



## nap

DangerMouse said:


> done, though i doubt anyone can figure them out just by looking.
> the round one has a marble inside, simply get it out.....
> 
> the other i open and close right in front of you over and over, but when i hand it to you, it will never open....


5 minutes? What do I get when (yes; when) I open them. and don't start adding disclaimers now. We have a deal and I'm a coming up there with this:

http://www.ted-kyte.com/3D/Pictures/Hatchet.jpg

You didn't put any rules on the game.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

DangerMouse said:


> hey! who changed my title and why?
> 
> DM


to protect the innocent & be truthful in actual contents of said thread


----------



## DangerMouse

a gun fires a projectile, a rubber band is a projectile. 
pretty dumb to change the title.... it's a joke, yeah, but still true, and no doubt got the thread a few more views, as i hoped.
now i have to edit the first post so i don't come off as a lunatic.... yeah, yeah... too late for that, i know....
change it back! there's nothing wrong with it!!!!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

so... NO-one's even SLIGHTLY curious as to how i designed these magic tricks????
boy, if you saw them in action.......

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Magnets


----------



## DangerMouse

that's usually everyone's first guess too... but i've had guys bring magnets and try, and of course, it doesn't open....
i think it's about that time they figure out that wood and glass marbles aren't magnetic.... heh heh
remember, i AM a musician, and i dabble in electronics.....

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Do they have to be intact after I open them? :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse

my sign said:

$1 donation for 5 minute attempt to open box(es).
(without breaking them, they are not "forced" open, so please handle with care.)

DM


----------



## Speedball

I'm curious about those boxes. Show a couple more close up pics with them open and in action.:biggrin:

When I was really young, my Dad cut out on the big band saw a couple swords made of clear white pine. I got the straight one and my brother got the curved blade sword the pirates used to carry in the old movies.


----------



## DangerMouse

*Okilly-Dokilly!*

sure, though it still won't help much, i don't think.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Based on the human bodies electrical potentiality


----------



## nap

Scuba_Dave said:


> Do they have to be intact after I open them? :laughing:


 Hey, I already had a similar idea back when I linked the hatchet.




DangerMouse said:


> my sign said:
> 
> $1 donation for 5 minute attempt to open box(es).
> (without breaking them, they are not "forced" open, so please handle with care.)
> 
> DM


Oh, so NOW you want to change the rules. It's starting to sound like one of them carnival games that changes the ambiguous rules once you start giving them money.


----------



## nap

let me ask you this DM:

would an unknowing person have any chance of opening the boxes without some little accessory you have on yourself when you do this little demo?


I have a suspicion but would rather not give it away completely if this is it.


----------



## DangerMouse

Scuba_Dave said:


> Based on the human bodies electrical potentiality


darnit, you figured out it was programmed to open only to MY specific bio-rythyms!

not

DM


----------



## nap

hey, speaking of magnets and fooling folks. I am sure you can come up with something to do with a magnet like this:

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DZ0Y0:laughing:

actually, I was seriously thinking about some of these being useful to you:

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DA01 (20 lb pull)

or these:

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DE01 (40 lb pull)


----------



## DangerMouse

nap said:


> let me ask you this DM:
> 
> would an unknowing person have any chance of opening the boxes without some little accessory you have on yourself when you do this little demo?
> 
> 
> I have a suspicion but would rather not give it away completely if this is it.


i perform the square box trick in a tee shirt and show people my spread hands before i start, so, i guess not... 
and the marblebox i have to turn my back so you cannot see me place the marble inside, then i hand you the box. 
2 different boxes....

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

holy crap!! 195 bux for one magnet!!?? that sucker would be impossible to keep clean! 
RUN through that metal doorway with IT centered... and you MIGHT make it....
how the heck do they ship it??? 2 feet of foam around it???

but thanks for that link, the smaller ones are awesome, and well priced! 
i'm sure i could find....something....to do with some of them....

DM


----------



## nap

DangerMouse said:


> holy crap!! 195 bux for one magnet!!?? that sucker would be impossible to keep clean!
> RUN through that metal doorway with IT centered... and you MIGHT make it....
> how the heck do they ship it??? 2 feet of foam around it???
> 
> but thanks for that link, the smaller ones are awesome, and well priced!
> i'm sure i could find....something....to do with some of them....
> 
> DM



I would love to buy the big mag but I'm afraid it would get stuck to something and I would never be able to get it off

the trick I was thinking of is; if you used an electrically activated latch. You could take a piece of fine wire that is concealable and run it to either a couple different fingers on the same hand or even from one hand, across your back, and to the second hand. Any exposed wire could be concealed with make up of some sort or liquid fake skin.

or if you are really die hard, you could have the wire concealed via surgery.:thumbup:


as to the mags; using a magnettically controlled latch, some of those mags are small enough, yet strong enough to be concealable yet still have enough field effect to be useful. Some of them could actually be on the back of the hand and still work.

again, surgery comes to mind for these as well.


----------



## DangerMouse

people stand right next to me, i think they'd see a wire... -=chuckle=-
as to the magnets on that site, that 3" sucker could be deadly!!!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

*well, _I_ believe in magic!*

we seem to have a whole 'snow white and the forest animals' thing going on here...
a friend and i were standing next to the car talking, and a rabbit hopped right on over to us..just sat there watching us talking! i could have reached over and pet it! i've been working outside on the house and deer walk through the yard... and turkeys... and rabbits... always the rabbits... 
even the hummingbirds, dragonflies and other local flying critters seem to like to land on us to say hello!
(either that or they're all saying "get the **** outta here, human!)

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

We have those birds all over the place here
Also a red-headed wood-pecker that sound slike some bird from the Amazon
I was looking around for a week before I finally spotted it
I've seen deer (up to 6 at a time), raccoons - family of four, 2 foxes, coyote, chipmunks. saw one turkey, hummingbirds in the garden - red Monarda growing, dragonflies all over

I've yet to see a rabbit


----------



## DangerMouse

yup, seen all of them too. but do they fly up and land on you?
do the other critters walk up to you while you're out there talking?
do the deer walk through your yard while you're out there HAMMERING???
lotsa snakes too, but i just shoo them back to the woods.... they have work to do.

DM


----------



## nap

well, friends that are deer hunters have told me that if you are squeaky clean the animals shy away. As such, I would guess the inverse would attract them, or at least not spook them.

maybe that says something about the personal hygiene DM. :whistling2:

scuba dave; did it sound like here:

http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/183/_/Pileated_Woodpecker.aspx

about half way down the page is a sound clip. It also has another bird that sounds familiar.


----------



## gma2rjc

After dark the other night, while my neighbor lady and I were standing in my driveway talking, a baby squirrel walked up to within 2 feet of her. 

We never usually see squirrels at night. That little guy must have snuck out of his crib to go out to play.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

nap said:


> scuba dave; did it sound like here:
> 
> http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/183/_/Pileated_Woodpecker.aspx
> 
> about half way down the page is a sound clip. It also has another bird that sounds familiar.


Yes, that has to be it - wish I had my camera
I looked at every woodpecker & that is the only one that the sound clip matches. But its MUCH more impressive in person
They have been using the tree for a few years - dead - many holes

http://whatbird.wbu.com/obj/183/overview/Pileated_Woodpecker.aspx


----------



## nap

hey DM, I was looking at a few of my bookmarked sites and found this little gem. Notice ~1174 lbs pull. I love the warning; remove all metal objects within a 5 foot radius. 





http://www.emovendo.net/magnet/6-x-2-disc.html


----------



## DangerMouse

wow

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Sooooo...trebuchet or catapult ?


----------



## DangerMouse

neither.... a 50' seige tower.... i can use it as a deer blind in the off castle-raiding seasons...

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Here' a 40' someone built
High dive for my pool :thumbsup:


----------



## flamtap

About the magic boxes... I used to play the drums and I would tap on anything. Might a little rhythm be necessary?


----------



## RDS

Scuba_Dave said:


> I want to build a catapult !!


There is a hilarious book about this called _Catapult: Harry and I Build a Siege Weapon_, by Jim Paul. Highly recommended.


----------



## DangerMouse

hmmmm.... someone's thinking....
i do so tend to tap on them as i show them... 
must be my 'natural rythym'... or maybe all this junk in my new dining room?

DM


----------



## flamtap

Roto-toms!

Sounds like fun puzzles. I've never heard of anything like that before.


----------



## DangerMouse

and you likely never will again, since all of my magic tricks are one of a kind originals thought up by me!
i'll be uploading a video of the new "Hyaline Augury Rodule Integuement" today (hopefully) 
next is "Pirate Jack's Treasure Chest".. not opening soon.....
it's finished in my head, soon to be reality.....

DM


----------

